# For all you classic car & bike fans



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Well worth a visit

Motorclássico - Salão Internacional de Automóveis e Motociclos Clássicos

Also

Museu do Caramulo > Automobile Collection 

I should add I have no commercial connection to either.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Porto has 2 related
If you like trams 
Museu do Carro Electrico da Cidade do Porto
If you like cars
CLUBE PORTUGUÃŠS DE AUTOMÃ“VEIS ANTIGOS - Entrada
Slightly of topic but cars and communication
MTC | Museu dos Transportes e Comunicações | Bem-vindo


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Well worth a visit
> 
> Motorclássico - Salão Internacional de Automóveis e Motociclos Clássicos
> 
> ...


The answer is yes!!! He will be there. But no pocket money !!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> The answer is yes!!! He will be there. But no pocket money !!!


OK I guess he has my phone number so if he's there on the 5th, we can meet up for a drink or perhaps lunch if he has time........ you'd better confiscate his cheque book as well because there's also an auction on.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> OK I guess he has my phone number so if he's there on the 5th, we can meet up for a drink or perhaps lunch if he has time........ you'd better confiscate his cheque book as well because there's also an auction on.



cheque book ripped up!!!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> cheque book ripped up!!!!!


Susan has confiscated all my cards & cheque book etc for the same reason & has already warned me not to dare to bring anything home from the show that can't be carried under one arm!


----------

